# Hope Never Dies - OOC thread [Full]



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

After having enjoyed for years so many great games here on the boards I feel it's time for me to give something back. Since this would be the first pbp I run (and also my first long-running DMing experience) I'll need a comfortable environment though. 

This is what I offer:
- A high-fantasy-high-magic world that unfolds as the characters explore it. I ask each joining player to bring with them an element they'd like to see in the setting.
- Lots of plots and subplots based on characters' backgrounds. I ask each joining player to make a character they will like to play for a long time.
- Lots of customized magic items and unique powers. You can ask for one right at character creation. I'm a very generous DM. Use your imagination.
- Speed. I'm willing to post once a day or more. I ask you to do the same.

This is what I ask:
- 4 players to begin with. If I feel like it I could open another recruitment later. If you don't make it in the first cut, you'll be my alternates.
- 4 5th level characters. 84 points to spread among stats as you wish. Full hp (but for the later levels I'll roll them for you). All good and neutral alignments allowed (and the DM likes good more). I don't care which book you want to take things from, as long as you give me info on them. I REQUIRE though that you do your best to make a well balanced party (That is a fighterish, a roguish, a wizardish and a clericish, so you know). This should save both you and me a lot of pain.
- 4 interesting backgrounds. The characters you always wanted to play but never found the right campaign. This is the right campaign. I'll build your home country starting from what you tell me about it. I'll make NPCs starting from what you tell me in your story. I'll make adventures starting from the plothooks you give me. The more beautiful your backgrounds are, the more beautiful this game will be.
- Speed. Please, if you can't post for a few days, don't freeze the game for everyone else. Give me the chance to move things on a bit.

This is where we start:
You already know each other, for you just escaped from the dreaded Hopeless Island, a prison for hopeless criminals. You were in the same cell, became friends, and your plan to escape together worked. You have a strange feeling someone helped you though. Anyway you all were innocent and unjustly accused. What will you do now?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm interested.

Edit - I have a few ideas in mind but they all cover the arcane caster role to some extent.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm interested too.  And I post lots


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2004)

Count me in for certain.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

It is very likely to find me and the bandits above at the #ir channel on Psionics.net IRC. If you don't know how to go there, Kalanyr (who looks very helpful ) will explain you.

After some insistence I allowed gestalt and fractional bab/saves rules from Unearthed Arcana. I add a house rule of mine though. At every level you can also take the same class level twice, and get extra bonuses (decided by me) related to that class. (e.g. Fighter/Fighter, -2 to all armor penalty checks).


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Sep 11, 2004)

This looks like my kind of game now that I've got everything settled down here at school. Count me in, probably with a fighter type character.


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd like to play, if you still need more people.  I'll be offline the rest of the day, but I'll check back this evening.  My character ideas are running along druidish lines.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

To reach #IR, either use the Enworld Java Pilot and after connection to #dnd3e type /join #IR or download Mirc from www.mirc.com, and select the Psionics.Net server from the drop down box, in the server section of the options. And then hit connect. After connecting type /join #IR. 

If my explanation is unclear let me know and I'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm interested, I can't guarantee weekend posts but I can generally commit to one post per weekday.

I'm thinking a CN full orc barbarian mercenary seeking his fortune. Full of warrior bravado and cares about personal honor, but couldn't really care less who he deals with except as he learns about them as individuals.

Is the 84 points before racial adjustments?

For a custom item I'm thinking some sort of magical tatoo that gives him powers, perhaps an eyepatch that lets him see invis, or something like that.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2004)

wow, the fourth slot filled in in-between clicking reply and post.

Would this be here in the playing the game forum or on the other one you mentioned. I'd only be interested here to keep it easier for me to check on it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

The game will be here. The chatroom just makes ooc discussion incredibly faster.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh i forgot to say an important thing: since I am a very lenient DM, I'd like my players to have patience with me too. That means the less rules-lawyering the better.

I hope i won't have to repeat this.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd really like to get into a PbP game.  If you could set me up as an Alt, I'd love to get in on this if something pops up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

DanMcS, Voadam, and ShaggySpellsword you are down as alternates. Sorry if the game filled up so quickly, but the people I was in chat with got immediately interested.


Equipment ruling:
You made it to the shore with your special power/unique object (price up to up to 8400 gp), your familiars, animal companions, mounts, and giant space hamsters. You also managed to steal mundane from the prison up to five items from PHB equipment chapter. You are utterly penniless and are wearing either a shabby prisoner uniform or a the uniform of a guard of the lowest rank.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

Our Rogues' Gallery is up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2004)

A couple minor things:

- Please don't select languages yet, because I want to rework them.
- Festy, you choose an explorer's outfit as one of you items, but it's not available. You can take something else. You should choose your color too. I guess the sword is your special item. Would you let me tinker with it a bit to get it to full 8,400 gp? Otherwise, since yours is a special case, I could give you another little power to fill it up. I have some nice idea in both cases. Your call.
- Festy and hafrogman, I like both your backgrounds a lot.  I'll try to look for pics for both your chars, but don't hold your breath.

Please remember to tell me which element you'd like to see in the game. You've already given me lots of ideas, but I'd like t chose the ones you like most.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2004)

Ready to go:
hafrogman - Peregrine
Festy_Dog - Saxon Nusmaar
Kalanyr - George Wilder
Voadam - Kur Blackfang


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 12, 2004)

Kal, as spellpouches are allowed by Vow of Poverty, I changed my mind and would like your item to be a power instead, or some sort of mark. What about a mystic ink that was poured in your eyes?
This way we can use Vow of Poverty normal rules with this exception: you can use a material possession (wand, scroll, weapon) without breaking your vow if you do it to save someone in immediate danger of death.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

Peregrine Rundown

Special Item - check
Stat Block - check
Background - check
Picture - check
Element - below
TTDMR - not my problem

My game element has been chosen:

*Recurring Villain.*  I want someone that we can really grow to hate.  We should get victories over him (or her), defeat his (or her) plans, but he himself (or she herself) always gets away somehow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 13, 2004)

*House Rules*

I'm sure I'm forgetting a lot of them, but I have some little house rules here and there to reduce bookkeeping a little. Excuse me but I haven't really kept track of them, so I'll add them here when they come up.

- Dodge feat grants a flat +1 to AC whenever you're entitled to it. Forget the single opponent stuff.

- INT is retroactive. If it goes up, when you level up you gain additional skill points and languages. If it goes down you lose them.

- Servant of heavens, Favored of the companions, Knight of the stars feats from BoED grant a +3 luck bonus rather than +1. They are also not named like that, too.

- Spellcaster that prepare spells ahead time: they prepare instead a list of (their daily allotment +1)  spells for each spell level, and can freely cast up to their daily allotment from this list.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had some thought about the element I'd like to see in the game, and what I'd like to see the most is a good description of the characters' environment, so that we can get an idea of how their surroundings affect their actions and attitudes. Basically an effort to have the pbp read more like a story.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 13, 2004)

Festy, a minor thing: no one of you people became a miner. I can't afford that, and I won't tell you why. Sorry to make you edit again.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 13, 2004)

Pics for George


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd like to see a game where the conflict between Law and Chaos plays an equal role to that of Good and Evil, it seems that usually the conflict between two of the four forces dominates, I'd like to see a world where all four are important.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a game where the conflict between Law and Chaos plays an equal role to that of Good and Evil.




Very well, says the lawful Peregrine as he prepares to rip the chaotic George's head off.



Should be interesting anyways.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

Eep the Acrobat wants to rip my head off. .


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 18, 2004)

*Don't be fooled, this is just a bump.*

I'm nearly ready to start. Right now I'd only like wizardneedsfood and Kalanyr to update their backgrounds with the info we discussed in chat about when they were on Hopeless Island.
wizardneedsfood, I'd like you to post about your game element (I know you want the game to have an anime feel, but i'd like you to post anyway so it'll be clear to the other players too) and I'll be glad to help you with your sheet, if you find the time to drop by the chatroom.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 20, 2004)

*The bump strikes again*

wizardneedsfood, you're still with us?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 20, 2004)

A map assembled from the backgrounds and information supplied by our illustrious DM.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> - Speed. I'm willing to post once a day or more. I ask you to do the same.
> ...
> - Speed. Please, if you can't post for a few days, don't freeze the game for everyone else. Give me the chance to move things on a bit.




I thought I was quite clear with the rules. I don't like it, but I have to set a deadline, or the game will never start.

I have a test on Tuesday. If by then wizardneedsfood isn't back, his slot will go to the first alternate, DanMcS.


----------



## DanMcS (Sep 27, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> I thought I was quite clear with the rules. I don't like it, but I have to set a deadline, or the game will never start.
> 
> I have a test on Tuesday. If by then wizardneedsfood isn't back, his slot will go to the first alternate, DanMcS.




Heya, Lichtenhart, I've been pondering it, and I think I'm going to pull out of this one; next alternate (past me) is Voadam.  Good luck with your game


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm interested, I can't guarantee weekend posts but I can generally commit to one post per weekday.
> 
> I'm thinking a CN full orc barbarian mercenary seeking his fortune. Full of warrior bravado and cares about personal honor, but couldn't really care less who he deals with except as he learns about them as individuals.




Voadam, you're in. 
The party kinda needs something roguish, so please think about it when you decide what to gestalt your barbarian with. Please also take a look at 
wizardneedsfood's background since there is some useful info there about where your char may come from. If you think you can't reach us in the chatroom for some OOC talk, please send me an e-mail address of yours here: mario dot bolzoni at katamail dot com.
Please also think of the game element you'd like to see.
I hope to hear from you soon. The game hasn't been very lucky so far. But hope's still alive. 

EDIT: I think I am also willing to change racial stats of the orc, since all the races in this world have a different history from standard D&D ones, but I don't want to step on your toes or your idea of the character. Let me know how 'your' orcs are.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Voadam, you're in.
> The party kinda needs something roguish, so please think about it when you decide what to gestalt your barbarian with. Please also take a look at
> wizardneedsfood's background since there is some useful info there about where your char may come from. If you think you can't reach us in the chatroom for some OOC talk, please send me an e-mail address of yours here: mario dot bolzoni at katamail dot com.
> Please also think of the game element you'd like to see.
> ...




All right I'm in. I will e-mail you for the ooc stuff. It will take me a little while to read through everything and finalize my concept but a gestalt orcish barbarian rogue sounds fun, a warrior scout. I just got my copy of UA last week so I will check out the alternate classes and Gestalt rules. Once I get the character stuff done I will be able to generally commit to one post a week-day for the actual game. After I missed the original casting I stopped reading the threads until I saw the title calling me again. I'll read the backgrounds and other characters and work something up.

I generally dislike the idea of half-races and enjoy games like Shadowrun where the races are distinct genetically.

I'm thinking of orcs as a warrior culture with strong emphasis on personal honor, so sort of norse, celtic, germanic where a mercenary wanderer is considered an honorable profession. This way orcs can go on their own hordes, work for bad guys or even work for good guys. To the orcs it is the individual relationship that matters, not the traditional stereotype. Of course it is a given that orcs are the strongest and best, but it is no big deal to deal with others or have good friends with others, depending on the individual you are talking about.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2004)

How long do you want to give me to get a character together?

Are all feats from Complete Warrior good?

How about Torn Asunder from Bastion Press?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2004)

Yay for the warrior scout. I like it too, and I think he'll get along well with the others too, though they might be a little too goody two shoes for his tastes. 

These are the steps to before game starts:

I'll need:
- your character's sheet
- your character's background including:
 --- some info about your homeland (take inspiration from wizardneedsfood's bg for that, otherwise the southwest is pretty much yours)
 --- a physical description of you char, enough for me to look for a pic for him (if you alread got one, or want to look for it too, you're welcome)
 --- an idea about your special item/power (statwise, I'd rather make it on my own)
 --- what you were accused of to be sent to Hopeless Island (which is a sentence worse than death, and you are innocent)
- a color of the boards of your choice (you can speak using that color, and I'll use it for things aimed specifically at you)

Then (when you send me your address) I'll e-mail you some specific things about Hopeless Island and your role in the great escape and I'll ask you some things I need to know for future developments (TDMMR=Thing the DM Must Remember)  

Then (or anytime in between) I'd like you to post a game element you'd like me to employ (hafrogman went for recurring villain, Festy for a story-like feel, and Kal for Law/Chaos struggle)

Now for the other issues:

Half-races: as I see it now, interracial coupling can result in no-children (if they are of different sizes, e.g. orc-halfling) or children not really too different from one or the other parent (statwise, an half orc-half human will be either a human or an orc). They are quite infrequent though.

Orcs: I'm reworking them because as they are in the MM they are seriously underpowered to me. I'll post my idea as soon as I am done.

Complete Warrior: I love it.

Torn Asunder: I don't have it. If you want something from it, please post it here for me to see.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 28, 2004)

Orcs
+2 Strength, –2 Intelligence (to keep them more in line with the other classes)
_OR_
+4 Strength, -2 Intelligence -2 Wisdom

Medium: As Medium creatures, orcs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Orc base land speed is 30 feet.

Scent: This extraordinary ability lets an orc detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell (as per Scent special ability).

Weapon Familiarity: Orcs may treat orc double axes as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.

+2 racial bonus on Intimidate and Survival checks. An orc with the Track feat also gets a +2 racial bonus on her wisdom check to follow a track by scent.

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against disease.

+2 racial bonus on all saving throws against spells or effects that would drain the orc's energy or abilities.

Persistence: For an orc, duration before rolling for the following saves and checks is doubled:  Swim checks made to resist nonlethal damage, Constitution checks made to continue running, Constitution checks made to avoid nonlethal damage from a forced march, Constitution checks made to hold your breath, Constitution checks made to avoid nonlethal damage from starvation or thirst, Fortitude saves made to avoid nonlethal damage from hot or cold environments, and Fortitude saves made to resist damage from suffocation. After 4 hours of complete rest, fatigued orcs are no longer fatigued.

Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass orc's barbarian class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
_OR_
Favored Class: Ranger. A multiclass orc's ranger class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.


How does it looks like?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2004)

Cool, I'll go with +4 -2 -2. Unless you don't want me to have a 22 str, then I'll go with the +2, -2 and keep it to a 20. I'm happy either way.

Scent is a bonus. I'll treat it like a dog, the more scent the better, no sense of rotten = bad scent.

I was expecting poison resistance for orcish toughness but I think disease works better for flavor. Good choice.

Light sensitivity and darkvision or no?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2004)

I have sigs hidden so which character sheet format do you want me to mimic in the rogues gallery, there is a little variation among the posted ones.

And do you need me to answer the 40 questions?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2004)

The 40 questions are purely optional for those of us with WAY too much time on our hands.

As far as character sheets go, the gestalt one from Licht's sig is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1636592#post1636592

But, of the ones already posted in the RG, mine is naturally the most perfect


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 29, 2004)

I saw that on your draft you went for +2/-2. I'm fine either way, only I didn't think orcs deserved a WIS penalty from your description of the race. I also pictured them as a surface race in this world, so no light sensitivity, and I'd like to reserve darkvision for the dwarves, who are the only really underground race.
About scent, since it would probably make you quite sensitive, so it's up to you to decide if humans or elves smell really bad, or if Saxon's wolf would make a fine snack. I'll do my best to include olfactory descriptions of people and places. BTW I just decided that it gives orcs a +2 racial bonus to sense motive as well.
What do you think about the favored class? 

And yeah, the 40 questions aren't really necessary. They may give you some inspirations though. And speaking of inspirations, any thoughts about your special item/power?  I gave wnf a tattoo that allowed him once per day to break any kind of mental control on him. Would you be interested in something like that?

Now, looking at your draft, you made a little confusion with your stat modifiers, but you always used the right ones later. Your HD too should be 5 d12+15 => 75 hp. The rest is fine, though I would consider putting a couple ranks into open lock.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm fine with no dark vision/light sensitivity.

I changed my mind as I was doing out the stats and rearranged Con and Dex after first typing it out, I prefer the very good across the board physicals for a scout warrior as opposed to the one trick massive strength so the +2, -2 works better.

I was thinking of possible powers last night, and I thought of the everquest rogue where they have a trapsense class power where if they come within 5' of a trap they get a check just like elves and secret doors in D&D. I thought this might be very useful to eliminate my repeatedly saying "I search for traps" and have you reply that I don't find any. You could then just say that I pull up short noticing a trip wire across the path or whatever and we could move from there. Sort of like Indiana Jones in the first movie when he walks into the Inca temple with his guide.

The tattoo of mental resistance sounds cool too though, especially since Kur is so weak on Will saves.

Looking over UA last night the Wolf totem barbarian option and the nonraging more rangerish options sounded fun. In general I prefer always on powers as opposed to more powerful fewer per day ones so trading rage for favored enemy and ranger missile fire looks attractive from my playing style. Also the wolf totem one can tie me into the druid's animal companion easier (not a tasty treat) and mean I'm not doubling up on class abilities in the gestalt.

I was thinking of being from Tilnfal and having fought clansmen but at one point I tussled with a noble conjurer killing a dretch he summoned. Later the conjurer set me up for a murder of an important person so I got sent to Hopeless prison. Therefore favored enemies humans and Evil outsiders. 

Open locks would provide a good story reason for how we escape from Hopeless prison, consider bluff dropped so that locks are picked. Kur is a warrior scout trapfinder, not a face man type rogue.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 30, 2004)

Wolf totem barbarian is fine. I see a lot of interesting char interaction about it. Saxon would probably be a sacred man for you, since he bears the blessing of the wolf spirit.

Coupling it with the other variant barbarian is also fine. I'd make available the two-weapon style too. Consider the Wilderness Rogue as well, I think it would suit Kur's concept.

About special powers: that was my thought as well about mental resistance. If you don't like it once per day I could turn it into a lesser continuous bonus. I'm fine with the trap sensing thing too, but it's rather weak compared to the others, so i'd probably add something to it. Your call, I like them both.

A little thing about your weapons: there is no executioner on Hopeless Island. You could have stolen some prisoner's great axe from the Archive though.

Oh and wait to pick up your languages, since I have to revise them.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2004)

Two weapon style wolf totem variant barbarian, wilderness rogue gestalt variant orc then. Groovy.

Do you want me to work the words "hope never dies" into the background story as well?

I'll drop the axe then, with improved trip and +3d6 sneak attack, an open fist and and a shiv are effective enough.

I'm coming around to the tattoo idea.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I like Kur very much. 
I'll make two shiv dagger count as a single item for the purposes of the five imundane items you can gather, so you have another free slot. What about some armor?

When you put up how you ended up in Hopelessisland I'll send you the mail with the TDMMR.  In the meanwhile, I'll look for a pic.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2004)

I changed from the blue to Dark Orange like WNF had, it is much easier to read.

I just have to write up the prison sequence and I think I'll be ready to go.

I like the challenge of starting with almost nothing from a prison break. I think I'm good with what I have listed.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2004)

I finished writing the background and I believe I am ready to go.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2004)

For the element of the game I would like to see it would be discovery. I enjoy having the background of things come out in the adventures, not just background for the DM to read, but for the PCs to experience and discover in-game if possible.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2004)

Kur's view of the rest of the party is that as individuals they gave him a fair shake which is more than most non-orcs have given him, and he has genuinely responded to them as individuals and become friends. They are now his pack and while he would prefer mercenary adventures and won't seek out goody goody things to do on his own, he would happily go along with the party on such noble adventures if they decide that is what they will do.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2004)

Well now.  A Lawful Good Elf, a Chaotic Neutral Orc and two Exalted Good humans.  We are a diverse bunch if nothing else.

Peregrine doesn't really know what to think of the others.  They're a bit wild for his tastes, but their hearts are in the right place (for the most part).  Still, he sticks with them, partly to be a lone voice of reason and restraint, and partly so that he doesn't fall back into his sedentary nature.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, let's recap the game elements: we'll have a campaign where the sturuggle of good against evil will not overshadow that of chaos against order, you'll meet some villains and friends more often than you expect, you'll get to know a world changed since you've been locked away, and discover things about you and your companions that you never suspected.

God, I already love this game. Voadam, the background is fine (Guys, I really love all of your characters. Wonderful job!), and I'll send that mail as soon as I can, tonight probably. (Yes, I am the one delaying now, you can all hate me!)

In the meanwhile, take a look at this couple pics. Don't worry if you don't like them, I'm looking for more.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/Pozas/Pictures/Oddballs/horc_ranger.jpg

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/l/e/leguan/orc.jpg.html


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2004)

I like the Klaudio Pozas one (the first one, the orc ranger).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 1, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I like the Klaudio Pozas one (the first one, the orc ranger).




Good! Can you edit a link in your background, or attach it like the others did?
I'm writing that mail right now. If all goes well the game starts either sunday evening or monday! You finally see the shore on the horizon!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you, Voadam, but there must be something wrong with the link. It doesn't work for me.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2004)

Fixed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

Voadam, did you get my mail?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Voadam, did you get my mail?




Nope, been waiting for it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

Darn hotmail! Try again now.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

If neither this time it went through, can you give me another address?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2004)

Sent from an alternate account using different e-mail system.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

This is starting to look like a game of pong, but I sent it again. If you don't get it this time either I'll just post it in a temporary thread here.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 4, 2004)

IC thread is up! Let's go guys! 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102837

Oh and by the way, this post is the perfect example of how I'm going to use colors. The colored part are meant to be read by the character with the same color. I trust you not to metagame on them more than what you'd do if we were all at the same table. So no IC mocking of George because his dog calls him 'boss' and snickers at him. You can mock him OOC as much as you want though .


----------



## Voadam (Oct 11, 2004)

Lichtenhart, would you mind putting a 3.5 tag on the various threads (IC, OOC RG) so that it is a little easier to visually find the threads quickly? Thanks!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2004)

Is an Unearthed Arcana one the same for you?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 12, 2004)

I realized I haven't made my ruling on languages yet so here it is:

Segestan - It was the language of the Kingdom that once ruled most of the lands around the Middle Sea. Now it's mostly fallen in disuse, except for some areas in the East. It's alphabet survived better to the Kingdom's fall.

Seaspeak - Our Common. It's a trade language born in the middle sea who mixes and blends many other languages. No poet would use it, but merchants write it with segestan alphabet.

Ishrillic - This is the quick tongue of the small races, gnomes and halflings. it uses an adapted form of segestan alphabet.

Tkaran - This is a collection of the dialects of the North. Karanarr and Lowver are trying to put it into a more rigid form. It uses segestan alphabet.

Terelese - This is how segestan evolved in the South, though an alsin noble would have some trouble understanding a tilnese commoner. It uses segestan alphabet.

Hagrouk - The goblinoid races language. Almost never written. Those that care to write it probably use segestan alphabet though it misses some of the sounds.

Pyruvan - The language of the magical creatures of this plane, with little variations. Usually the language of magic, though magical treaties can be found in segestan too. It uses its own ideograms.

Elven - The secret language of the elven race, handed down from father too son since millenia ago. It has no written form, except for some tangled runes.

Dwarven - The language of the dwarven people. Almost unheard on the surface. It's got its own geometrical alphabet.

Ataralan languages - The languages spoken by outsiders. Only the most learned scholars can claim to speak them. Usually divided in Bright Ataralan (the tongue of the angels), Hard Ataralan (the tongue of Law), Soft Ataralan (the tongue of Chaos) and Dark Ataralan (the tongue of evil). Learning one allows to understand them all even if only the known one can be spoken.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Is an Unearthed Arcana one the same for you?




That works better, thanks.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2004)

Folks, sorry for the delay before my last update. I've been quite brainwiped and having the party divided doesn't help. I am now returning you to our noramlly scheduled game.

Voadam, just a curiosity, who is Shagras of the night?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Folks, sorry for the delay before my last update. I've been quite brainwiped and having the party divided doesn't help. I am now returning you to our noramlly scheduled game.
> 
> Voadam, just a curiosity, who is Shagras of the night?




Orcish god of slinking in darkness and the shadows, from a very old dragon magazine article on the non-human pantheons in 1e times. I might have gotten the name a bit wrong but that's fine by me.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 9, 2004)

I apologize again, guys, but I keep having all sorts of problem that keep me from posting (my dad's taxes and a 8 hours long blackout the last two). Now I should be back to a more steady posting pace. You have been great so far.

I planned to ask you a month after the beginning of the game if you were enjoying it, or would have changed anything, then again, I thought we would have already got out of our 'paintings'.
I'll ask you anyway, and eventually I'll ask you again after this first adventure.

Are you enjoying the game? Is it how you imagined it? Would you change anything?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm enjoying it, I was a little worried that with the gnome house painting it would get too much into silliness and lead to monty haul rewards for no reason after setting up the cool no equipment to start scenario. It took me a little while to come up with a hook to go along with the house painting, but I was fine with it after I did so. I'm enjoying the lizard-man confrontation, although it looks like that is coming to a climax shortly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry for my long absence, guys, but my life got all of a sudden a bit complicated. I won't say it out loud, but I should be back now. I hope you all would like to continue.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2004)

I was hoping the game would get started up again. Glad to hear things have improved somewhat.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 17, 2005)

*Lichtenhart finally sits back on the Dm's chair*

Hi guys. My hard disk kinda had a heartstroke just after christmas, and only in the last few days I've been able to buy a new one and get back on the net. Now we could take over from where we left, but, if it's not too much of a hassle, I'd like to try to recover some of the data of the old disk, especially my notes, before we start again. It won't take more than a week, after that, notes or not, the game is back on air. I hope you're all still around.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm always around, somewhere.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 22, 2005)

*It's true!*

Ok, guys HND is officially back on. 
If you're still interested in this game please post so here.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2005)

Post!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep.

Welcome back!


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 22, 2005)

What they said.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2005)

It's alive!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2005)

Heads up I will be on a business trip with limited internet access from 3/9-3/14


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok guys, you probably already guessed it, but it looks like I grossly underestimated my school workload in this semester. I'm very sorry, because I love this game, but I've got to put it on hold until better times come. Please don't hate me too much.


----------

